# Color Temperature for Canon



## Scott Herman (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi.  I'm learning to develop RAW files.  (I'm using DNG format from a Canon DSLR.)  When I use the CLOUDY and SHADE color-temperature presets, they universally come out too warm.  When I use the camera color correction, the JPG's are fine as far as temperature.  Obviously, I can correct this manually, but I'm wondering if is means there's something I'm supposed to know about this that I don't.  I'm studying out of The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom4 book for Digital Photographers in case there's a reference.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  Shooting RAW is a little different.  First, the WB does not get set in the camera since the RAW CR2 is not recorded as RGB and has no color space. The in camera Picture Styles are emulated in LR's Camera Profiles. 
In the Develop module in LR, you can set the White Balance in several ways. 

As Shot, is one choice and often a good one. LR may read the color temperature as recorded in the EXIF if it is present.
Next is Auto where LR will compute a WB based upon the actual data values. This usually is successful too.
 The third option is to choose one of the lighting types (Daylight, Shade, etc.) which corresponds to specific color temperatures.
 The final option is to use the "Dropper" tool to pick your white point from the image on the screen.
I usually use 1., 2., or 4.


----------



## Scott Herman (Apr 1, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Shooting RAW is a little different.  First, the WB does not get set in the camera since the RAW CR2 is not recorded as RGB and has no color space. The in camera Picture Styles are emulated in LR's Camera Profiles.
> In the Develop module in LR, you can set the White Balance in several ways.
> 
> As Shot, is one choice and often a good one. LR may read the color temperature as recorded in the EXIF if it is present.
> ...




Thank you.  That makes a lot of sense.  When I activate the camera profiles, does that also add some Sharpening and Contrast or is it limited to white balance?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2013)

Scott Herman said:


> Thank you.  That makes a lot of sense.  When I activate the camera profiles, does that also add some Sharpening and Contrast or is it limited to white balance?


Canon Picture Styles (or the Nikon equivalent Picture Controls) may be different from setting these in a Nikon. For Nikon, these adjust Sharpening and Contrast, Brightness, Saturation and Hue to specific parameters for processing the JPEG in the camera. In a Nikon, WB is a separate setting independent of the Picture Control. I suspect this is the same for Canon

Lightroom emulates the Picture Style/Control produced by the in camera processing application. There is no way to actually know what Canon or Nikon do to a particular photosite on the sensor to get the resulting output in the JPEG pixels.


----------



## Scott Herman (Apr 2, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Canon Picture Styles (or the Nikon equivalent Picture Controls) may be different from setting these in a Nikon. For Nikon, these adjust Sharpening and Contrast, Brightness, Saturation and Hue to specific parameters for processing the JPEG in the camera. In a Nikon, WB is a separate setting independent of the Picture Control. I suspect this is the same for Canon
> 
> Lightroom emulates the Picture Style/Control produced by the in camera processing application. There is no way to actually know what Canon or Nikon do to a particular photosite on the sensor to get the resulting output in the JPEG pixels.



That makes perfect sense.  Thank you.


----------

